# Question about submersible pump



## st3phen (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi guys recently i bought a sunsun hj-2200 submersible pump. planing on using this on a DIY canister filter my question is can i use this out side of water or like the name said does it only work submersed?

here the plan

i want to just put a pipe on this intake side of the pump



and connect it on a pipe on to the aquarium

here another photo


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

this pump is made to be IN the water

http://www.banggood.com/SUNSUN-HJ-2...le-Pump-Ultra-quiet-Filter-Pump-p-989178.html


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The whole body needs to be in the water. It is cooled over most of the surface and will overheat if it is out of the water. 
There are pumps that can be outside the water, but this is not one of them.


----------

